# Which is the best for my V



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Our 5 month old is a savage when it comes to chew toys.
We buy one and he has it destroyed in 4 days.

So, which ones are best .....and by best I mean, which ones will keep him occupied for a good length of time and will survive his teeth ;D
We have a kong.. once the treats or peanut butter is gone he is done with it. So that last 5 minutes. Then it's off to sofa pillows or shoes.
Big braided rope w/knots, meh, he has that thing pulled apart already....and the package said for big dogs :

Maybe I should buy him a car tire, I think it will take up too much room in our apartment though


----------



## cynwagon (Sep 2, 2009)

A Kong Wubba is amazing too! Its not a toy that you put treats in, just something to knock around and seems pretty indestructible, you may prove me wrong though!

http://www.dogtoys.com/kongwubba.html


----------



## wal (Sep 1, 2009)

HI,
I give my V cow shin bone, not the process one from pet shop, the natural one from butcher, ask him to cut (saw) a section, about 4-5 inches long, remove all marrow and fat by boiling it first, then clean it out. Those fat and marrow may be too rich for V's GI system and too oily to have it in the house. Shin bone is extremely tough to crush. My V loves the smell of it. We had tried Kong, thick braided rope (you can almost use it to tie a battleship!!) nothing last. We still have shin bones from 16 months ago.
Have fun
Wal


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

I also get fresh bones - my bro-in-law is a butcher. When the dogs eat out all the marrow, I fill it with peanut butter and treats and freeze it over night. Keeps them busy for a couple of hours.

I also keep kongs and another toy called a Ruffian that they haven't been able to destroy. 

I bought the cutest squeeky frog one day from Petco. I only allow them to play with it when I'm throwing it. Then I put it away. If I let them have it, I take it away when I see them start to try and destroy it.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

cynwagon said:


> A Kong Wubba is amazing too! Its not a toy that you put treats in, just something to knock around and seems pretty indestructible, you may prove me wrong though!
> 
> http://www.dogtoys.com/kongwubba.html


Thanks for the link, I knew it sounded familiar.
Yeah, he went through the fabric in about 5 days.


----------



## linkkm (Jan 4, 2009)

Nico has a Ruffian that's a dog...and he chewed the tail off. My BF and I thought it was hilarious - he docked the tail just like his..haha!


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Mybutcher has given me some shin bones but i'm a bit worried that the maarrow will just go through him. It is very rich and i don't think hes had anything like that before as hs only 6 months, did anyone else have any problems with the bone marrow?


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

I've got a 1 yr V and a 6 month Catahoula. The fresh bones do make their stools a bit softer and they do smell worse after a bone.

As long as you give the bones at least 2 hours after kibble, it shouldn't upset his tummy. But every dog is a bit different, so you'll have to see how it goes.


----------



## wal (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, mine will get diarrhea. I am sure some will do just fine especially those on raw meat. I clean out everything, only let my V grind the "hollow" one. 
Wal


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

I also have a heck of a time with chew toys. Nothing last. I bought one of those hard rubber tires and he had it in bits in literally 12 minutes. I timed it as I was sure he could destroy it. 

The only toy I've found that has lasted from a pet store are the 'fire hoses'. I bought Catan one a couple weeks ago and it is now starting to fray. 

Otherwise I go to the butcher for bones. My pup is 8 months old and was given bones with the marrow right from when he was with the breeder. He doesn't seem to get any problems with them. Although he did managed to split on down the centre. And I find little shards of bone on his bed after he's been chewing. 

Catan does have a sensitive stomach and I had to go through many different foods before finding one that results in solid poos. Maybe it's all the socks he consumes!


----------

